# SUPER RARE!! SCHWINN FRAME for a 20" wheel bicycle



## fxo550 (Jun 6, 2014)

This bike been with the family for more than 20 years maybe a lot more.what model is it?


----------



## rhenning (Jun 6, 2014)

Why didn't you show pictures of the whole bike instead of small closeups of parts of the bike.  If this a test or something?  20 inch Schwinns have never been very rare.  Roger


----------



## fxo550 (Jun 7, 2014)

heres a picture of the frame,sorry i forgot to post a picture of the whole frame.


----------



## fxo550 (Jun 7, 2014)

rhenning said:


> Why didn't you show pictures of the whole bike instead of small closeups of parts of the bike.  If this a test or something?  20 inch Schwinns have never beeb very rare.  Roger




I got the picture posted.When i said rare is because i never see this frame before but i know that do not mean anything.I be glad to find out what model it is,maybe is a tornado but i do not really know.


----------



## momona (Jun 7, 2014)

Tornado... Repainted too.


----------



## fxo550 (Jun 7, 2014)

momona said:


> Tornado... Repainted too.




I know is repainted.What make you think is a tornado?


----------



## momona (Jun 7, 2014)

The double straight bar makes it a tornado, schwinn could have produced it under a different name, the experts will chime in I'm sure.  But all the tornados I've seen look like this... But more commonly red or black... From the ones that I've seen personally.  Blue looks good!


----------



## fxo550 (Jun 7, 2014)

momona said:


> The double straight bar makes it a tornado, schwinn could have produced it under a different name, the experts will chime in I'm sure.  But all the tornados I've seen look like this... But more commonly red or black... From the ones that I've seen personally.  Blue looks good!




Your just looking at the double bars but i never see a tornado with the rear drop outs like this one.The tornado double bars ends at the seat post area but on this frame they continue to the rear drop outs.Don't get me wrong it maybe a tornado but at the same time it looks like a different frame.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 7, 2014)

Very strange looking rear dropout. Never seen a Schwinn  frame with that set up. It can't be a Tornado though. The frame looks like a 1962 or later issue with that type of chainguard mounting bracket on the BB shell.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jun 7, 2014)

*odd for sure*

tornado or typhoon or skipper? not sure what had the double straight bars, front with a pixie style rear. prototype?


----------



## momona (Jun 7, 2014)

fxo550 said:


> Your just looking at the double bars but i never see a tornado with the rear drop outs like this one.The tornado double bars ends at the seat post area but on this frame they continue to the rear drop outs.Don't get me wrong it maybe a tornado but at the same time it looks like a different frame.




Skipped right past that pic.... Now I'm scratching my head... ???? Hhhmmmm....


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 7, 2014)

i saw a skipper with those same dropouts at a swap meet years ago.i thought it was a fluke,but it looked all original.not much help,but this has a twin out there.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 8, 2014)

I am grasping for straws here, but could this have been a 3 wheeler?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 8, 2014)

bikecrazy said:


> I am grasping for straws here, but could this have been a 3 wheeler?




That's doubtful. The dropout looks more like a Pixie setup. Something not normally seen on a 20" frame.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 8, 2014)

Is it possible that this is a 24" frame modified to be a 20"?  If you take away the front springer, and added a regular fork, a 20" wheel wouldn't allow the crank to turn as it would be too close to the ground.  Remove the regular drop outs and stamp the rear tubes, combine them with a nut at equal distance and you have a strange 20" bike.


----------



## greenephantom (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm at a loss. Straightbar set-up is mid-1961 - 1962 model year. That drop-out style, to my knowledge, was never used on a production Schwinn 20" model. Mysteries.
-Geoff


----------



## fxo550 (Jun 9, 2014)

Crazy8 said:


> Is it possible that this is a 24" frame modified to be a 20"?  If you take away the front springer, and added a regular fork, a 20" wheel wouldn't allow the crank to turn as it would be too close to the ground.  Remove the regular drop outs and stamp the rear tubes, combine them with a nut at equal distance and you have a strange 20" bike.




I have the regular fork off this bike and its take a 20" wheel


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 9, 2014)

fxo550 said:


> This bike been with the family for more than 20 years maybe a lot more.what model is it?




It's a Schwinn 'Buddy' catalog shows first production in 1963,  both, flat bars and curved are found. I expect they'd been made with S-7 rims. Flamboyant red only. 

http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1963.html#buddy







Here one that's been a little ratted. It's recent over at the rat-rod site:






but there's also another inside of google images of a restored one, and fenders were painted originally. can't link it. photo is still inside of google but its hosting site removed it. Search google for "Schwinn buddy" in images and you can see it.



here's photo still left inside of google, small but there ya go! Apparently, made with white rims . 




Oh and hey, here's an 1963  ad for a flat bar one  too!





From the looks of an availability search, only the flat bared ones can be found in the hunt.. 

Here's a 1964 Buddy and Barbie:


----------



## fxo550 (Jun 9, 2014)

Jeff54 said:


> It's a Schwinn 'Buddy' catalog shows first production in 1963,  both, flat bars and curved are found. I expect they'd been made with S-7 rims. Flamboyant red only.
> 
> http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1963.html#buddy
> 
> ...





Thanks a lot.The one on the work stand look just like mine.


----------

